# Cruze SS Concept



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

I think that would sell like crazy in the US. But what do I know.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

i had a cobalt ss turbo before my camaro/cruze and loved it if they bring this to market it would sell but probably be 30k or so not 20-25k like the old cobalt ss was


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah I posted about this in the news section. I think it's really interesting. I'm sure they'd sell enough to at least make their money back and generate interest. That's really what these performance lines are meant to do anyway. I'd love more details on the factory mods though and if they plan to offer them for sale.


----------

